# How to divert the website



## Archimedes (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all, this my first post with the question and hope you guys can help me.:1angel: 

I have a travel agent and i have own website (let say "A"). My website is simply to show company profile. For booking i use other company (let say "B")that i pay to them monthly so i can use their website to find the flight with the fare that i want.

The problem is, the customer keep calling me to ask about the flight and i have to check to B to see the available flight and fare.

So now i want to add search engine in my own website so my customer can search by themself and the data that they key in divert directly to the B and then the result from B is sent back to my website. So every customer only face my website.

What is the best solution to do this?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You won't be able to provide that info on your site without giving away the fact that you're using another site. Unless, company B allows their information to be accessed via some type of web API. Amazon.com does this to a large extent. You can completely integrate amazon products/searching/shopping cart/etc into your own site. If company B does not allow this type of integration, then the best thing you can do is contact them and see if they're willing to allow it for you. Otherwise, I don't think you'll be able to.


----------

